# Chunky Churndash quilt is done



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

This is one of Bonnie Hunter's patterns called Chunky Churndash. I made it for my oldest son, Tom. Finished the top ages ago, but finally quilted it. He will be so glad to finally get it!! The binding still has to be hand sewn down tonight.










I REALLY needed a finish. I have just been completely paralyzed lately when it comes to my sewing by all that I need to do/want to do. So, I did nothing. Pulling out this ufo and getting it done was just the motivation I needed to get my heiny in gear!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! 

I've always liked scrappy looking quilts, but have trouble trying to do one. I want to over think the colors.


----------



## catzkids (May 11, 2011)

Very nice work....I'm sure your son will get years of enjoyment out of it.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very Nice! I'd like to try a quilt with blocks on point sometime. Have any tips?
Heidi


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I really like it. You do such a nice job of picking colors!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Fabulous!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job---he'll love it!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, that's very nice! I understand the do nothing paralyzation - hate that. I have long been a fan of Bonnie Hunter's stuff - keep meaning to do her "leaders and enders" thing, but haven't yet. She's coming to speak to our guild in November - maybe that'll motivate me! 

I know your son is going to enjoy that great quilt!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

That is simply gorgeous. All of your work and most of BH's patterns are simply charming. I am glad to see you back in front of your machine!


I understand that paralyzed feeling. You know what does it for me? BH's organization method. I have tried numerous times and it upsets me so much I end up shoving everything into a bin and walking away. I decided it was not for me. I can't bear to cut fabric not knowing what I might use it for. I also hate to have stuff pre-cut. I am I am cut as you go kind of person. 

So, I stay very organized with what I am working on and don't use leaders and enders. Those that I tried to do, I made into some coasters and donated the rest so that they weren't haunting me. I am much happier now!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Those blocks are very well laid out. Good job.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Awsome.....as usual!!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

beautiful! I know too about not being able to do a thing. I took from February thru mid April and just couldn't accomplish anything. 
I've done 1 Bonnie Hunter quilt and honestly...I am scared to tackle another. It was so many tiny little pieces!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!! Heidi, this one is deceiving about being on point, because it isn't! There are hourglass blocks in between the churndash blocks that only make them SEEM like the churndashes are on point! If you look at the bottom row, you can see the two blocks to understand what I am saying. Holler if I still need to explain it better! lol


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh SO beautiful Reenie, love that blue!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

What a neat quilt and wonderful job you did. I love the colors that you chose.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

MacaReenie said:


> Thanks, everyone!! Heidi, this one is deceiving about being on point, because it isn't! There are hourglass blocks in between the churndash blocks that only make them SEEM like the churndashes are on point! If you look at the bottom row, you can see the two blocks to understand what I am saying. Holler if I still need to explain it better! lol



Ha, That explains why I thought the bottom row looked funny! I noticed it, but couldn't see it until you explained it!:doh: What a great idea! Thanks for explaining 
Heidi


----------

